# The House Of Lost Souls - August 2016



## mockingbird (Aug 26, 2016)

*The House Of Lost Souls*

What a find this was, after noticing a remote farmhouse while planning a long awaited trip, we decided to give it a look, seeing no sign of anyone around we crept inside, it could well of been lived in if you drove past quickly but to me it seemed derelict and alas it was, been sat on many little nest eggs for a year, this being one of them but my book release is soon, so lets start sharing what not many people have seen yet 

It was late in the day and with time not on our side, we rushed around photographing all we could, after seeing the personal remains of what human life had left, i focused solely on this and began drawing a picture of how and why this wonderful place was left abandoned.
Upstairs remained fairly dangerous with such rot and massive holes in the floor, jumping the big gap between the landing and the bedroom it was wise to head back quickly leaving one room completely in solitude after snapping a shot... (sadly this room showed extensive promise).

So it was back to capture the fragments of human existence, only slowly peering deeper into the main cause of abandonment, light was fading and with Cunningplan and Blod already finished photographing, I was the last one out and felt so sad for this place. Water damage, lost memories and alike, sometimes its the smallest things we capture not the rooms.

Anyway sorry for no outside shot, but secrets a must! 

On with the Mockingbird Moodiness!  plenty more coming soon! 











































































































*Thanks as always folks for looking! *​


----------



## dirge (Aug 26, 2016)

Cracking shots!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 26, 2016)

dirge said:


> Cracking shots!



Thank you so much


----------



## druid (Aug 26, 2016)

Another interesting location beautifully captured.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 27, 2016)

druid said:


> Another interesting location beautifully captured.



Thank you druid much appreciated as always


----------



## andylen (Aug 27, 2016)

Great set of pics loved this shoot.


----------



## Jamiel1979 (Aug 27, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful and so sad when you see so many family pictures like this from yesteryear. The place that time forgot, I wonder who the missing family member of this beautiful place is. Scenes like this with so many child pictures etc really get you thinking. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 27, 2016)

andylen said:


> Great set of pics loved this shoot.



Thank you so much, really appreciate it, was a nice place to photograph shame I had little time to dig deeper into the family letters/photos though


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 27, 2016)

Jamiel1979 said:


> Absolutely beautiful and so sad when you see so many family pictures like this from yesteryear. The place that time forgot, I wonder who the missing family member of this beautiful place is. Scenes like this with so many child pictures etc really get you thinking. Thanks for sharing



Thank you, this place was a subtle reminder that maybe our photos ect will be left behind in our lives somewhere, there was old boxes left across the room with so many photos in, it was really shocking, but the clothing perhaps is a small insight into the year an possibly how old the children in the pictures are now, thank you for your comment


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 27, 2016)

Beautiful stuff as always mate. That's a great find. I love the pic you took through the magnifying glass. Nice work!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 27, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Beautiful stuff as always mate. That's a great find. I love the pic you took through the magnifying glass. Nice work!



Thank you mate, lucky the magnifying glass was next to some old photos, so I wanted to shoot something different, appreciate your feedback dude


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 27, 2016)

Superb collection of memories.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 28, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Superb collection of memories.



Lots in here indeed thank you


----------

